# A Nap Waiting To Happen



## K9Kirk (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PJM (Nov 13, 2021)

Perhaps they'll let me join them.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 13, 2021)

Nice cats.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 13, 2021)

PJM said:


> Perhaps they'll let me join them.


Just lay down, lick your paws and purrrr. They'll love ya.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 13, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice cats.....


Meow Man.


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 13, 2021)

Cool cats. Are they feral?


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 13, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Cool cats. Are they feral?


 I was riding the bike home when I spotted them in a driveway. I got the impression they were all just neighborhood cats hanging out together because they looked so relaxed, like they do it all the time. Couldn't say with certainty, though.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 15, 2021)

I've heard of a herd of cows, a flock of geese, a murder of crows and now we have a nap of cats.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 24, 2021)

They look they are looking for trouble


----------

